# يااهل الشرقيه حيااكم اطلب ولك ماتتمنا



## رورو دلع (15 يونيو 2011)

اخوااني واخوااتي اسعدكم الرحمن 

ببنا من طلب الجميع ان انزل صور اطبااقي فحبيت انزل بعضهاا وقريبا باذن الله

انزل صور للبيتفور والجوزيه وعيون المها والحمصيه والغريبه وبسكويت اللوز والجوزيه والمعمول كلهم يذووبوا بالفم ذوباان

وجميع حلويااتي ومعجنااتي ومقليااتي هذي بعض الصور والمقصقص
والبنيه والزلابيا المالحه الي تناكل مع حمر وتسمى عشر
وزلابيا حااليه 
والكبه بالدجاج او اللحم والكبه الكذاابه والسبوسه والبف والسبريغ رويل وفطاير المحار المقليه او بالفرن رووعه والحمص 
واصاابع زينب وقطاايف ودوناات وكل الي تتمناه وسندوشتات
كودو شاورما همبرغر الي من ذااقه ينهبل عليه اتحدا بيه اطلق مطااعم
وكل انواع الحلوياات وحلى السجاده والكنافات
والكناافه الكذاابه الي الكل يمووت فيها وبسبووسه محشيه بالقشطه
ومحشيه بالدريم حسب الطلب ولقيماات رووعه وحلا الشتلات
وقوالب الكااسات وحلا وردة الجوري وحلا المااركه 
والازانيا كل الي تتمنوه حيااكم

والمسخن اسويه بطريقه جدا رووعه طعمه الكل بيسال عليه

ومفرزناات كل الي تبيه
البف رووعه مقرمش باي نوع بالحشوه الهنديه
بالخضاار باللحم والخضاار وبالدجااج والجبن رووعه 
50 حبه ب70 ريال 
الجبن 50 ب50 ريال
ومعجنات نص استواء تتفرزن وتخرج تكملي طبخها بالفرن رووعه

والفوتشيني الي الكل يمووت فيه 

وفي نفر طلباات يااقلبي حيااكم

وممكن تطلبي اي شيء اسويه ليكي غير الي مكتووب

لاني كثيير لذي طبخاات ونااسيه ذكرهاا


والي يبي شيء يطلب وحيااه 

واتمنا يااخواني واخوااتي يكون الطلب قبلهاا بيومين واذا كاان مفاجاء بيوم

ولله الحمد ماابي احلف واقول اكلي جناان وشيء وامدح بنفسي لا 

ماافي احد ذااق من اكلي الا يقول اكل ولا اضخم المطاعم كل جااراتي واهل زوجي 

ينهبلوا على اكلي ويمدحوا فيه ولله الحمد وكلهم يشجعووني ابيع 

من زماان بس متردده مع ظروف البيت صدقوني مين يذوق انا متاكذه بيرجع يطلب مني

ولاتخاافو هذي صور عشواائيه يعني عجله انا ازيين كل الاطبااق من عيووني

واسوي اي نوع جااتوه تطلبووه

تبي جااتوه الشوكوليت بالتوفي روووعه

وجاتوه سنكرز او جالكسي
وجااتوه تشيز كيك الشيكوليت جناان ب70

وجااتوه بالايسكريم يياكيكه بالشكولاته او بيضاء

وجااتوه بالكراميل ب60
وجااتوه بااسكن روبنز ب70
وحلى اطعم من بااسكن ب50
وحلى بالايسكريم السااندوشت بي 70
وجاتوه بالفوااكه ب70 ريالل حيااكي الي تبيه


وجااتوه مثل طعم دانيت ب70

وجااتوه بكريمه ومكسراات ب60 

وجاتوه الطبقاات بيضه شوكليت ب70

وتشيز كيك شيء خيال مثل سعد الدين

وجااتوه شيشااني روووعه ب70 رياال جد رووعه ومطلووب

وغير التاارت

وحيااكي

وممكن اسوي جااتوه سبينج بوب صغاار وكبيره ب80 ريال









هذي نوع من السلطاات الي من ذااقها ينهبل عليهاا









وهذا ورق العنب الي مجنن الكل كل من ذااقه يقول ابو نواس بيسكر خلاص








هذي صينية باشميل البادنجاان والقرنبيط بالحم المفروم وممكن بالدجااج روووعه









هذا جاتوه التوفي بالشوكليت روووعه الكل يحسب من محلات الحلوياات وبدون مباالغه








تشيز شيكليت بانوااع الكاكاواات شيء جناان







هذي صينية المكروونه الي مجننه الكل مكروونه بالذره والدجااج والكريمه رووعه






وغير الباستا الي اسويهاا كلهم بيقولوا اطعم من محلات الباستاا

ومكروونتي بالبااشميل وكل انوااع المكروونه بصواانيهاا والمسقعاات 

والمحااشي

وهذي صور بسيطه من معجنااتي الي مثل القطن تقعد كم يوم النكهه جناان







وهذي فطااير الظفيره شي خياال حسب الطلب الحشوه







وهذي معجناات وبيتزا بالصااج ورول الجبن بالزعتر المقلي روووعه






بقربهم جااتوه بالشوكوليت المحشي مثل طعم داانيت

وهذي كيكة الجلي وفي نفس الطريقه بكريم كراميل رووعه






وهذي جااتوه بالشوكولاته والكريمه والفلك روووعه







وهذي سلطة الصوص بالباذنجان والدجاج وذره وسلطه عليهاا روووعه








هذي جمعه لاهل زوجي سمك مثبل بطريقه رووعه

ورز بالعدس مع اكلة السمك رووووعه وشعريه حمره








وهذا بوفيه بسيط لحفله لبنوتااتي وشووفي الجاتوه الي بالسنكرز مثل طعم الايسكريم روووعه







معجناات وفطااير ومكرونة البيتزا







والبسبووسه الي في الصحون الصغيره البسبووسه الي تذووب بالفم ماافي احد يطعمهاا

الا يقول عمره ماذاق مثل طعمهاا ولذتهاا

النقانق الي بالخلطه رووعه معشوق الكبار والصغاار 







والبااقي باذن الله قريب 

ولله الحمد الكل يشهد بنكهة اطبااقي وانهاا طعم رووعه ومميز 
وكذالك قيبا انزل بااقي الجاتوهاات والتشيزاات الي الكل يقوول مثل سعد الدين



ويااخوااتي الي يبي كوفيره مكيااج باسعار رخيصه مكيااج الثقيل والخفيف رووعه

وفير للشعر واستشواار يطلب الرقم برسااله خااصه جدا رووعه مكيااجي واستشوااري

واسوي حمام زيت رووعه في البيت

وغير البلسم الفلبيني الي جنن الكل بنتاايجه المذهله حيااكم يااخواني

يااخواتي كانت جارة امي شعرها محروق وجااف جدا 
وبعد فتره انصدمنا لما شفناه قليل رووعه حسبناه فرد 

بس حلفت لينا انه من هل بلسم وكانت تبيعه بسعر غاالي

الين مااربي سخر لي ولقيته البلسم فلبيني رووعه اضيف عليه خلطه جد رووعه
كانه سحر فضييع قليل فيه

من جد روووعه وخياال مااكذبت في وصفه
من مجرد اول استعماال بتلاحظي النتاايج الرهيبه كلمة خياال قليل في حقه
بلسم يخلي الشعر رطووبه ولمعاان ونعوومه رووعه قليل فيه فعلا


بلسم يخلي الشعر رطووبه ولمعاان ونعوومه رووعه قليل فيه فعلا


نتاايج خيااليه ومرضيه وخااصه الي شعره تعباان وتالف ومتضرر
من الفرد والصبغاات والاستشو ار رووعه وكلما استعملتيه
بتشووفي نتاايج جدا هاايله ومرضيه

وغير الخلطه الخيااليه الي تبيض وتوحيد الجسم وتنعمه وتزييل
النمش تقريبا روووعه نتاايج فعلا راائعه بعيده عن الكرتزون والزئبق

ويشهد ربي كلهاا مواد طبيعيه مالها اي ضرر وبعيده من
المثبتات الي تضر بالبشره وصبغة الجسم


واختي تفصل موديلات رووعه اي موديل تبقيه تسويه

ليكي باسعاار جدا رووعه هل يومين بنزل صور للموديلات 

ومراايييل مدرسه
وشراشف صلاه حسب الطلب والموديل ب35
اي موديل والقماش من عندناوممكن طقم مع سجادته وشنطه ليه طقم كامل ب75ريال بشكل رووعه قريبا انزل صور بعض الموديلات والجمله يكون الشرشف ب25والطقم ب65 حيااكم
حتى لو في مدينه ثاانيه ترسل المقااسات زين والمديل 
رووعه خيااطه مرتبه باسعار بسيطه

ووصلت لي مكيااج من عدة شركاات عاالميه رووعه تقليد الماركاات
لاكن كلمة رووعه قليله فيهاا جدا رووعه في الاستعماال الوان
راائعه لي صديقه تعمل في صالوناات في جده كبيره يستعملوهاا
بس يفرغوها بعلب ثاانيه مرغووبه بشده 
وتنبااع بكمياات ماابالغت باي كلمه قلتهاا

كل الي تبيه باسعاار خيااليه


----------



## رورو دلع (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: يااهل الشرقيه حيااكم اطلب ولك ماتتمنا*

أستغفر الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## رورو دلع (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: يااهل الشرقيه حيااكم اطلب ولك ماتتمنا*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (15 يونيو 2011)

*رد: يااهل الشرقيه حيااكم اطلب ولك ماتتمنا*

استغفر الله


----------



## رورو دلع (16 يونيو 2011)

*رد: يااهل الشرقيه حيااكم اطلب ولك ماتتمنا*

استغفر الله


----------

